# Weeks Online Turf Equipment Auction - Ends Wednesday 4/27/22



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/543


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

That's some rough looking stuff.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!

Just factor in the price of the missing items: grass basket, kickstand, and transport wheels. Then, there's about 20% in taxes and auction fees along with a pallet fee & shipping. However, better than paying $3k for a refurbished greens mower off of Ebay that was purchased from the last Weeks Auction. :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> 
> Just factor in the price of the missing items: grass basket, kickstand, and transport wheels. Then, there's about 20% in taxes and auction fees along with a pallet fee & shipping. However, better than paying $3k for a refurbished greens mower off of Ebay that was purchased from the last Weeks Auction. :lol:







This is one of those rusty weeks mowers after removing surface rust, replacing a few parts including the carb and degreasing the entire unit, about $850 total investment.


----------



## Brent_K (Jul 26, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> 
> Just factor in the price of the missing items: grass basket, kickstand, and transport wheels. Then, there's about 20% in taxes and auction fees along with a pallet fee & shipping. However, better than paying $3k for a refurbished greens mower off of Ebay that was purchased from the last Weeks Auction. :lol:


What did you use to get the rust off the groomer?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Brent_K said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> ...


Wire wheel on an angle grinder and finish it off with some 200 grit sandpaper if you really want it to shine.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Brent_K said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> ...


The front roller was just as rusty as the groomer. However, I had already cleaned it up with a wire wheel attached to a drill before I took the photo. For the groomer, I just placed it in a planter box full of vinegar for a day or two.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Advice would be appreciated, I am considering picking up one of the JD walk-behinds in this auction or the toro flex. I have a Swardman Electra right now and it is a love-hate relationship. Most of the hate is around reliability and time to fix when an issue pops up the love is its maneuverability (which I know is a downfall of these commercial greens mowers). I have a pretty well-maintained residential yard but some slopes and occasional bumps (only leveled twice so far). I like the idea of the e models for the floating head like the toro flex. I currently mow at about 1/2 in but wouldn't be opposed to going down to 3/8ths so I don't have to mow twice a day . What is the general opinion of the JD E models? Should I stick with the Toro Flex or the 220SLs over the e? I have searched through the forum but am getting bogged down in some of the details and not really a good overview.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> Advice would be appreciated, I am considering picking up one of the JD walk-behinds in this auction or the toro flex. I have a Swardman Electra right now and it is a love-hate relationship. Most of the hate is around reliability and time to fix when an issue pops up the love is its maneuverability (which I know is a downfall of these commercial greens mowers). I have a pretty well-maintained residential yard but some slopes and occasional bumps (only leveled twice so far). I like the idea of the e models for the floating head like the toro flex. I currently mow at about 1/2 in but wouldn't be opposed to going down to 3/8ths so I don't have to mow twice a day . What is the general opinion of the JD E models? Should I stick with the Toro Flex or the 220SLs over the e? I have searched through the forum but am getting bogged down in some of the details and not really a good overview.


I owned several JD and toro's. Both are great but I prefer the Toro's. The advantage to the Flex is the cutting unit can easily be separate from the traction unit to make it easy to bring to a shop to have sharpened - unlike on the other mowers.


----------



## bretts (Jul 29, 2020)

@Ware How do/did you like the 220E you purchased?

I'm coming from owning two mclanes, and want to jump into a greensmower, but not sure if the 220E would be a good step up.

Also not sure about the condition of the offerings in this auction having to buy sight unseen.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump. Anyone buying anything?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I have exchanged PMs with a couple members who didn't want to show their hands and increase bidding competition.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't blame them. It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

We might see some all time highs with the prebids! :shock:


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Wow, I should have bought 2 years ago when I first thought about bidding on these auctions.... These prices are, well um, impressive


----------



## bchandler14 (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow, 220SL just sold for $1,550 with no basket or transport wheels...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

bchandler14 said:


> Wow, 220SL just sold for $1,550 with no basket or transport wheels...


Don't forget the missing kickstand as well! :lol:


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Well, I am officially out of the running... Looks like I will be driving to OK or Irving to pick up a marketplace finds


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Man these units are going for about what my all in budget was counting shipping, parts, and buffer for unknowns.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Sign of the times..people are hungry for reel mowing


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That LawnAire 28 went too high for me. Briggs engine, and the tines were S-H-O-T. (And a 12-hour round trip for me) But did anybody catch the Property of Augusta National sticker on it? 

Somebody got a steal on those two R&R reels for Jake cutting units. $60 for the pair, they're currently $240 each.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Did anybody take any screenshots for the walkbehinds price? I completely missed the day.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> That LawnAire 28 went too high for me. Briggs engine, and the tines were S-H-O-T. (And a 12-hour round trip for me) But did anybody catch the Property of Augusta National sticker on it?
> 
> Somebody got a steal on those two R&R reels for Jake cutting units. $60 for the pair, they're currently $240 each.


I was watching those lawn Aires too. What did they go for? I didn't see much worth following or remembering to bid honestly. I did notice the ANGC sticker, thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > That LawnAire 28 went too high for me. Briggs engine, and the tines were S-H-O-T. (And a 12-hour round trip for me) But did anybody catch the Property of Augusta National sticker on it?
> ...


At $800 + $100 for a set of tines, maybe bearings, and a Briggs which was probably ok... I'm good.... I can rent for quite awhile on that. Did I mention 12 hr round trip? :?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Yikes. I probably had half that in mind to make it worth it, and I'm a few hours away, but wow that went high.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For anyone looking for a nice greens mower near South Carolina, you'd be silly to not scoop one of these up. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ware said:


> For anyone looking for a nice greens mower near South Carolina, you'd be silly to not scoop one of these up. :thumbup:


Might be on here already. Pics look the same.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=34681


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone looking for a nice greens mower near South Carolina, you'd be silly to not scoop one of these up. :thumbup:
> ...


Yep, you're right. I edited out the FB screenshot since people can just contact @Keepin It Reel here at TLF. :thumbup:


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thanks, Ware!

These are solid mowers. They're being serviced right now and will be back next week. Very clean and super low hours.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> 
> Just factor in the price of the missing items: grass basket, kickstand, and transport wheels. Then, there's about 20% in taxes and auction fees along with a pallet fee & shipping. However, better than paying $3k for a refurbished greens mower off of Ebay that was purchased from the last Weeks Auction. :lol:


Where can I get my hands on just a groomer like that for JD-220A?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jeff20 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > If you needed a greens mower, those 2015 220SL units would be an option if the price was right. Rust is easy to remove!
> ...


My guess is that it would be cheaper to buy a newer, used greens mower from the next Weeks Auction that already has one???


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, the cheapest way to get a groomer is to buy a mower with one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yep, the cheapest way to get a groomer is to buy a mower with one.


Depends on the mower. I'm not having much luck finding one for my Jake 526, mainly because it is a 26", for a price that doesn't make me want to just pull the trigger on R&R's groomer unit for my mower.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I priced one when the groomer on the mower I bought at Weeks was completely trashed. I don't remember how much it cost but it was way more than I paid for the entire mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I priced one when the groomer on the mower I bought at Weeks was completely trashed. I don't remember how much it cost but it was way more than I paid for the entire mower.


If it's a model commonly found with a groomer, usually it makes sense to just buy a unit with one on it. If I was looking to add one to a 518 or a 522, I'd have been done a long time ago. In my case, with a 526, I'd have to:

Buy a new groomer assembly at $2k+ and be done.

OR

Find a 526 with a groomer (not an everyday occurrence) and sell one of the mowers, obviously the most economical, but also a matter of chance and (lots of) patience.

OR

Find a 518/522 with a groomer (not so difficult) and buy the extra spacers, blades, and the longer axle required to make it a 26" groomer. Then I have a 518/522 "carcass" that needs an appropriate front roller to be made whole again for resale. I've kept myself open to this option as a used roller isn't impossible to find. But so far, the cost of shipping in a unit with a groomer, and converting the groomer to a 26", has approached or exceeded the cost of just buying a new groomer from R&R. Resale of these units is not the same as a Toro or even Deere unit unfortunately so subsidizing the cost by selling the donor mower only makes sense if I don't have to pump money into either the the groomer conversion or the donor unit to prep it for resale.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I priced one when the groomer on the mower I bought at Weeks was completely trashed. I don't remember how much it cost but it was way more than I paid for the entire mower.
> ...


Nahhh.....just buy another complete mower with groomer and use them all. You can never have too many mowers!!! LOL


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Find me an Eclipse2 126 with a groomer and I'd probably do exactly that. Keep the 526 as a scalp/backup unit, daily the Eclipse (after converting it to battery power), and use the 522 as a dedicated verticut machine. (Which is what I currently use it for.)


----------

